# EMP alert: 2 N. Korean satellites now orbit over U.S.



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Surprise, surprise.



> WASHINGTON - North Korea now has two satellites orbiting over the United States capable of performing a surprise electromagnetic pulse attack at an altitude and trajectory that evade U.S. National Missile Defenses, a national security expert warned in an interview with Joseph Farah's G2 Bulletin.
> 
> Peter Vincent Pry told G2 Bulletin that the satellites can be commanded either to deorbit and hit a target on the ground or explode at a high altitude to create an EMP effect that would knock out the unprotected U.S. national electrical grid system and all life-sustaining critical infrastructures that depend on it.
> 
> ...


EMP alert: 2 N. Korean satellites now orbit over U.S.

http://www.n2yo.com/satellite/?s=41332


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If I recall, neither satellite is stable. I know that the Feb 7th one started to tumble almost immediately upon reaching orbit. If the goal was to just detonate the satellite,this might be a threat. If the goal is to direct a pulse in a specific direction, this won't do the trick.
I guess we'll see.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> If I recall, neither satellite is stable. I know that the Feb 7th one started to tumble almost immediately upon reaching orbit. If the goal was to just detonate the satellite,this might be a threat. If the goal is to direct a pulse in a specific direction, this won't do the trick.
> I guess we'll see.


NK is growing in capability and who can deny that they would love to be able to reach out and touch the U.S. in a deadly manner?


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Perfect media blast for a False Flag...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Michael_Js said:


> Perfect media blast for a False Flag...


Yes, it would be. How badly would King Obama like to stay the king?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I said it before,, we need to bomb the shit out of NK ,, and do it very soon .


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Targetshooter said:


> I said it before,, we need to bomb the shit out of NK ,, and do it very soon .


I agree, but your POTUS as usual does not think that being a leader and squashing threats is part of his job.

Obama on why the U.S. won't "destroy North Korea" - CBS News


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

North Korea experts, it seems like N Korea's military technology has had a rapid success in the last decade. Who is helping them? I don't think it is Russia. I know China is the only strong ally, but I just can't picture China wanting to help them in that sort of way. Iranians?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

mcangus said:


> North Korea experts, it seems like N Korea's military technology has had a rapid success in the last decade. Who is helping them? I don't think it is Russia. I know China is the only strong ally, but I just can't picture China wanting to help them in that sort of way. Iranians?


I have heard that there is a working arrangement between NK and Iran, so seems likely.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I have heard that there is a working arrangement between NK and Iran, so seems likely.


If it is indeed Iranians, I would be concerned. Because I imagine Iranians really want a strong and capable ally to counter the USA and allies. China and Russia don't seem to be too fond of Iran.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

mcangus said:


> If it is indeed Iranians, I would be concerned. Because I imagine Iranians really want a strong and capable ally to counter the USA and allies. China and Russia don't seem to be too fond of Iran.


Russia is very fond of Iran at least in regards to selling them military arms.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

China has recently had a military build up along the North Korean border. In the last 60 days or so.

China is denying it...which in my opinion confirms it. But I am just a guy on a forum.



mcangus said:


> North Korea experts, it seems like N Korea's military technology has had a rapid success in the last decade. Who is helping them? I don't think it is Russia. I know China is the only strong ally, but I just can't picture China wanting to help them in that sort of way. Iranians?


----------

